# stop complaying about your upper eyelid exposure



## Lorsss (Dec 3, 2018)

the photo of guy went viral in italian instagram for his beauty, even if he has severe upper eyelid exposure.
he is reported to be son of a TV presenter.
I'm not claiming exposed eyelids are better, but they don't make your eyes ugly themselves.
this guy's eyes are very narrow, and that's saves his look, he doens't have any eyebag and carries an extreme T jaw


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 3, 2018)

Good looking despite the upper eyelid exposure


----------



## JimJones (Dec 3, 2018)

Just because there's an outlier doesn't mean that upper eyelid exposure doesn't make your eye ugly


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 3, 2018)

Eye Shape > Upper Eye Lid > Cantal Tilt


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 3, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> the photo of guy went viral in italian instagram for his beauty, even if he has severe upper eyelid exposure.
> he is reported to be son of a TV presenter.
> I'm not claiming exposed eyelids are better, but they don't make your eyes ugly themselves.
> this guy's eyes are very narrow, and that's saves his look, he doens't have any eyebag and carries an extreme T jaw
> View attachment 6945



He does not have severe upper lid exposure, not by a long shot. Severe exposure is the "heavy lidded" look where you can see the entire lid all the way to the top. This guy has a little upper lid exposure, and it seems to be because he's closing them slightly. If he had his eyes wide open there would be barely any upper lid exposure. He might also be lifting his brow, which would expose them even more.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 3, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> He does not have severe upper lid exposure, not by a long shot. Severe exposure is the "heavy lidded" look where you can see the entire lid all the way to the top. This guy has a little upper lid exposure, and it seems to be because he's closing them slightly. If he had his eyes wide open there would be barely any upper lid exposure. He might also be lifting his brow, which would expose them even more.



This probably
He doesn't have that tired ugly exposure







Also, saying that this doesn't matter because one mostly geneticly flawless Chad has upper eyelid exposure is stupid.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 3, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> This probably
> He doesn't have that tired ugly exposure
> 
> View attachment 6961
> ...



That guy has bigger eye problems than lid exposure - namely the shape. He doesn't have the downward pointing medial canthus required for attractive eyes.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 3, 2018)

@TaCopineEstMoche Your wrong. His PFL is amazing, so his lack of downward pointing medial is not as big of an issue


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 3, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> @TaCopineEstMoche Your wrong. His PFL is amazing, so his lack of downward pointing medial is not as big of an issue



No I was talking about the photo posted by HorseFace above.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah beauty because it gives off a feminine trait


----------



## Veganist (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah so op is wrong, upper eyelid exposure is a disgusting feature, water is wet.


----------



## bain (Dec 4, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> This probably
> He doesn't have that tired ugly exposure
> 
> View attachment 6961
> ...





TaCopineEstMoche said:


> That guy has bigger eye problems than lid exposure - namely the shape. He doesn't have the downward pointing medial canthus required for attractive eyes.
> 
> View attachment 6963



the guys problem in his eye area is his dogshit orbitals
recession all around the area no closure and absolutely no socket width round af
he has "tired" eyes because his infras are recessed af (not his supras that are causing the problem. though they are shit as well)
if you have proper infras upper eyelid exposure is much less of a problem but it often comes in a package
this is why the guy in the op doesnt look like shit its because his bone structure is sound, regardless of his upper eyelid exposure he still looks energetic because his infras and orbitals in general are good and protruded and he doesnt look subhuman. his brow and supraorbital wall are high and he would probably look better with lower, but his soft tissue is good and though he has upper eyelid his eyes dont look drooly bcs of proper support, he carries it. even adds a bit of high-trust perhaps


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 4, 2018)

this is my final opinion: in this picture you can see a 100% upper eyelid exposure, in which there is no fat under the upper eyelid. he also has round eye shape.




in my opinion a standard upper eyelid exposure doesn't have a negative impact on your look if you have a narrow eye shape. (hunter eyes)


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

Facial harmony is the essence of male aesthetics. That guy has great facial harmony, which is why he is attractive. Having separate traits that are subjectively viewed as good or bad do not impact you unless you have no facial harmony to go with it. That's why you will see tons of ugly men with hooded eyes, and similarly you will see tons of good looking men with upper eyelid exposure. The best looking guy I know has upper eyelid exposure as well.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Dec 8, 2018)

just be perfect in everything else bro


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Dec 8, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> View attachment 7591


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)

SquareChinOrDeath said:


>



fwhr slayer


----------



## theropeking (Dec 9, 2018)

He has very pretty shaped eyes and his pfl is extremely good. Eyelid exposure shouldn't be your biggest problem


----------



## chadrone96 (Dec 18, 2020)

Support Under eyelid is everything


----------



## Julius (Dec 19, 2020)

chadrone96 said:


> Support Under eyelid is everything


Necroposts me


----------



## damnit (Dec 19, 2020)

his eyelids aren't completely exposed. Someone like Jared Leto or Cillian Murphy have too much upper eyelid exposure.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 19, 2020)

There are good looking people despite having:
- UEE
- No hair
- High BF%
- Narrow jaw

All the above are still deemed unattractive features though.


----------

